# Post your RPG games Collection



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Thought it would be interesting to see peoples RPG collections and also where they are stored. If you can't show pics feel free to describe there location.

As to mine, here they are. As I've stated in other threads I play alot of Werewolf the Apocalypse and in general collected most of the WoD over the years. Although games like Mage have been hardly played if at all, they have given me access to much more detailed antagonists for my Werewolf games. :biggrin:

All of these shots are from my living room by the way, I have my collection pretty much pride of place. 

My Werewolf Books and Vampire the Masquerade books, to the left I've also got Wild West, Victorian Vampire and Star Wars RPG.









Heres Hunter the Reckoning, mage the Ascension, CHangeling the Dreaming, Kindred of the East and the standard WoD books.









Finally heres Dark Ages, plus my various roleplay books, either one main book such as Exalted, or collections that I've only just begun but will grow over time such as Dark Heresy.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Mine just sit on two bookshelves in the hall, near the front door.

Cyberpunk (2013, aka 1st ed, the black box edition) + supplements.
Cyberpunk 2020 (aka 2nd ed)+supplements (couple of books short of the set)
Cybergeneration+full set of supplementals.
Shadowrun 1st ed
Neo-anarchists guide
Seattle sourcebook (first print run).
Shadowtech
bunch of other SR2, 3 and 4 books.
Cyberspace (I.C.E.) + supplements.
Twilight & Merc 2000.
Vampire:the Masquerade (1st ed) + players & ST guides. 
Vampire:tM 2nd ed + players and ST guides, handful of clanbooks and a few scenario books.
Werewolf:the Apocalypse
Werewolf 2nd ed plus players guide, a handful of tribe books
Pentex corporate sourcebook
Book of the Wyrm (but has artwork by some comic people foafs (friend of a friend). SCAR studios) got it as a promo.
Mage: the Ascension, technocracy and a few other purple books (virtual web 1.0).
Wraith (with glow in the dark cover that still glows in the dark.)

Absolutely no D&D, as you'll no doubt notice. The other books can't abide them. You can definitely tell where my tastes lie, though.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I actually have:

DnD 2nd Ed


1 Player's Handbook
2 Dungeon master guide
3 Monstrous Manual
4 Book of artifacts
5 Tome of magic
6 Player's options: spells & magic
7 player's options: combat & tactics
8  player's options: skills & powers
9 DM Option: high-level campaigns
10 Vikings Campaign Sourcebook
11 Age of heroes sourcebook
12 The glory of rome campaign sourcebook
13 Dragonlance: Tales of the Lance boxed set
14 Forgotten Realms: The ruins of myth drannor boxed set 
15 Complete thief's handbook
16 complete wizard's handbook
17 complete ranger's handbook
18 complete bard's handbook
19 complete fighter's handbook
20 complete priests's handbook
21 complete psionics handbook
22 complete book of elves
23 complete book of gnomes & halflings


Rifts


1 Rifts roleplaying game
2 Conversion Book
3 Mercenaries
4 Sourebook 4: coalition navy
5 Dimension Book 1: wormwood
6 Dimension Book 2: phaseworld
7 Dimension Book 3: phase world sourcebook
8 Dimension Book 4: Scraypers
9 World Book 2: Atlantis
10 World Book 3: England
11 World Book 5: triax & the NGR
12 World Book 6: South America
13 World Book 7: Underseas
14 World Book 8: Japan
15 World Book 11: coalition war campaign
16 World Book 13: lonestar
17 World Book 14: new west
18 World Book 19: australia 

And looking to sell, unfortunately i don't have time or the interest in them anymore. Shame really but at least i got a good use out of them for a few years.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmm, I've one shelf full (CoC, Tekumel, Whispering Vault, Chill and Secret of Zir'an), plus another 8 boxes in the loft. I've done a lot of roleplaying.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> Thought it would be interesting to see peoples RPG collections and also where they are stored. If you can't show pics feel free to describe there location.
> 
> As to mine, here they are. As I've stated in other threads I play alot of Werewolf the Apocalypse and in general collected most of the WoD over the years. Although games like Mage have been hardly played if at all, they have given me access to much more detailed antagonists for my Werewolf games. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THAT WAS WICKED SICK!!! :shok::shok::shok:

I think I need to go carve my eyes out and freeze them so that I never forget the awesomeness I just saw


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh god...where to start...

TSR
* Gamma World boxed Set
* AD&D First Edition: Pretty much all of it. Core books, unearthed arcana, oriental adventures, dieties and demigods (the version with cthulhu, and one without), fiend folio, Monster Manuals 1 & 2 and...I think 3, if they made one, don't recall, most of the Greyhawk stuff tons of classic modules and ooold dragon mags
* AD&D Second Edition: Core books, Spelljammer, Dark Sun, Council of Wyrns and Greyhawk campaign settings, *all* of the "Complete Guide" books, Humanoid Handbook

WOTC/d20
* D&D 3rd & 3.5 Edition: Core books (both editions) all the various monster books, pretty much all of the 3rd edition non-campaign specific sourcebooks, Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting and a couple of FR specific monster and magic expansions, Eberron Campaign Setting along with most of the expansions for it, both psionics books, the epic level book...the first string of 3.5 edition class based sourcebooks, uh...Jesus...every 3rd & 3.5 edition issue of Dragon Magazine and most of the Dungeons...I lost interest a year or two before 4th edition, so I pretty much have everything up til then
* d20 Modern: All of it, seriously.
* Star Wars d20: All three editions, most of the sourcebooks...just about all of it.
* 3rd Party d20: Spycraft (mainbook, weapons book, shadowforce archer), Stargate SG1 (main book, a couple of season books), d20 BESM, some Steampunk D&D setting whose name I forgot, Dragonstar...can't think of much else.

Palladium
* Robotech: All of it except the couple of books they just recently churned out. Yes, even Lancer's Rockers. Seriously, yes.
* Macross II: All of it
* PFRPG: Main Book and Monster book
* Ninjas and Superspies
* Beyond the Supernatural
* After The Bomb/TMNT: Main book and about a dozen of the little sourcebooks for it
* Heroes Unlimited: 2nd edition book, Aliens Unlimited, Villians Unlimited, GM guide, Galaxy Guide, 
* Splicers
* Nightbane (I think thye only made 3 books for it, that's all I have)
* their Generic medieval weapons & armor guide (before they split it up), their generic Modern Weapons guide
* Rifts...uh...most of it. All dimension books, all sourcebooks (including Mercenaries and other un-numbered non-worldbook/dimension book), all world books up to 21 (minus Canada), all of their index/adventure books, the big huge reference guides they printed for magic, psionics and tech, the so calle d'ultimate edition' main book, the silver edition hardcover (signed), conversion books 1 & 2, Mutants in Orbit...yeah, most of it. Collected pretty fanatically until D&D 3rd edition came out.

I've got about a three foot high stack of mainly rifts books.

Cyberpunk 2020
* Just about all of it. Missing some of the really early stuff from when it was 2013, never got Cynergeneration, I bought the 3rd edition 203X main book and vommited with rage, didn't buy any of the newer books. 2020 or nothin, choomba!

Other stuff
* GURPS: main book, a couple of the player's companions, GURPS Discworld
* Bureau 13 (God, loved that game)
* A couple of BESM books
* Mechwarrior: Main book, a couple of the sourcebooks...and just about every Battletech book up til FASA stopped making them.
* Dark Heresy
* Some misc WOD stuff, mainly Werewolf and a couple of sourcebooks. And that superhero game White Wolf made

So compared to all that, owning most of the last there editions of Warhammer 40k is a pretty minor investment

Second generation gamer, born and raised.
I own more gaming books than could be easily transported wihtout a rental truck


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll be able to answer this better after two crates I shipped from home get here.... but I've got PILES.

Plenty of AD&D 1st and 2nd Edition
Plenty of 3.0-3.5, including a fair amount of Pathfinder goodies and a large selection from Sword and Sorcery's tragically short run with the Ravenloft License
A sizable chunk of old World of Darkness
A couple of RIFTS books.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

sadly mine is mostly in boxes at the moment due to lack of room

D+D 3rd / 3.5 complete
D+D 4th complete
WoD complete
WFRP complete
Rifts Complete (yes I know, but i was a young child back then and it looked cool)
Exalted complete
Iron Kingdoms complete (Warmachine RPG)
Warcraft complete
L5R complete
Cthullu complete

and a variety of very dodgy, crap, silly one offs


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Oh god...where to start...
> 
> TSR
> * Gamma World boxed Set
> ...


Now thats bringing back some memories, I had a lot of this stuff as well before I left D&D and worked on my own fantasy ruleset. Of all those you mention the one I miss the most and would probably break out and play on occasion is Dark Sun. Still one of the most interesting and unique worlds they ever created in my humble opinion.


Oh and Whizzwang thats sounds pretty serious, nice collection. :biggrin:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Mines not near as developed as everyone elses. Its pretty much all D&D.

-AD&D Players HB and DM guide. 
-3.5 PH, DM guide, MonMan, cityscape, libris mortus, psionic HB, epic HB, and eberon(I still use it modified for 4th ed).
-4th ed PH and MonMan

-D20modern and Darkmatter

-Endless files for "The Game". That is somthing dserving of its own thread someday.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i've only just role playing so haven't got any books atm. I play fading suns


----------



## WarBaby2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lets see, what have we collected in the past 15 years...

D&D3.5
Collectors Core Set: PHB,DMG,MM1
Manual of Monsters 2,3,4
Planar Handbook
Psionics Handbook
Forgotten Realms: Nearly all books (except the final 3 or so)
Eberron: Nearly all books (except the final 3 or so) - only played once
WarCraft d20: All old books before it was called World of Warcraft RPG
Ravenloft Campaign Setting - never really played
Midnight Campaign Setting - only played once

D&D4
Collectors Core Set: PHB1,DMG1,MM1 - Not palyed and probably never will

d20
Modern d20
Futured 20
Weapons Locker
Cyberpunk d20 Campaign Setting: Selfmade

NWOD Core Rulebook

Hm. Thought it was more... but I guess all the 5Gig of PDFs can be caunted in somehow too.^^


----------

